# DESC Teacher Salary and Accommodation



## Maryouma (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am new to the forum and have some questions which I really hope somebody will be able to answer please. 

I am applying for a job as a Secondary Science teacher at Dubai English Speaking College , I have one years experience, hold a PGCE and Masters degree, what can I expect in terms of salary as there is no indication on the school site? I am single and have no children. 

Where is the accommodation for DESC teachers? and what is the quality like? 

What is the school like to work at, if there are any teachers from there on the forum?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## helloworld2013 (Nov 22, 2013)

I suspect, having had my wife go through quite a few applications/interviews and gauging salaries offered, your salary would be in the range of

10,000 - 13,000 AED a month (£1799 - £2339) - obviously, they are only looking for a min of 1 years teaching experience. I suspect with the bare minimum of 1 years teaching experience it would be closer to the 10k-11k AED mark. 

Only a guesstimate - but it wont be too far off. Dont forget, you wont have to pay for accommodation (or not all of it).

Cheers,

hw2013




Maryouma said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum and have some questions which I really hope somebody will be able to answer please.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hungry Monster (Jan 27, 2015)

*ADEC* Teacher Salary and Accommodation


LTs will be paid according to their confirmed Experience Credit evaluation and in AED/month. Commencing at 12,300- 20,400 AED, depending on experience and credentials (approximately USD3350-$5500 or CAD4000-CAD6300).
ADEC Policy requires that, at the time of employment, an LT can be credited upto a maximum of 12 years of experience for salary purposes. The additional three years on the salary scale must be earned through experience increments while teaching in Abu Dhabi.
University credit is for a bachelor, masters or doctorate degree. If a candidate has two bachelor degrees, one bachelor degree will be recognised for salary purposes.
Pay commences on the day the LT enters the UAE through employer arrangements.
The accommodation is based on location and marital status.
A furniture allowance of 20,000AED (approximately USD5500) and paid once only, where unfurnished housing is provided. (Note: If LT resigns before the end of the contract period, they must return the furniture allowance on a pro rated basis).
Health insurance (according to employer policy) for self, spouse and up to 3 dependent children (aged 18 years of age or less, and who have a valid residency permit.
If relocating to the UAE from another country, a one -way economy air ticket will be provided for the LT, spouse and up to 3 dependent children aged 18 years or less, when joining ADEC and leaving to the location at the end of contract. In addition, LTs annual leave, return economy tickets will be provided for travel between Abu Dhabi and an agreed upon other location.

Upon completion of service, the LT will be entitled to an end of service payment as follows:

One month basic salary for each year of the first 5 years of service
One and half month’s basic salary for the next 5 years
Two month’s basic salary for each year of service thereafter


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hungry Monster said:


> *ADEC* Teacher Salary and Accommodation
> 
> 
> LTs will be paid according to their confirmed Experience Credit evaluation and in AED/month. Commencing at 12,300- 20,400 AED, depending on experience and credentials (approximately USD3350-$5500 or CAD4000-CAD6300).
> ...


Hi,
This is not relevant information for teachers packages in Dubai private schools.
The information quoted is for Abu Dhabi government schools.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## expatteacher2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm not at DESC, but as a rough guide my take home went up about 20% in moving here. With accommodation and bills covered and tenants paying the mortgage back home it works out well.

Are you currently in your 2nd year as a working, qualified teacher? DESC is a good school by reputation.


----------

